# DO miracles happen??



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

As you will see from my info I cannot have children, I'm now 42, my eggs were few and not very good quality (some were actually OK, but a bit hit and miss) 
I'd had two goes on IVF and then was advised that to get pregnant naturally would be at around 2% likelihood. Basically I left it too late..

Now then, is there anyone here or have they heard of anyone in MY position who HAS managed to get pregnant further down the line?
Sadly my partner and me have since broken up.. after 13 years.. I don't know where to start to get over both of these things..


----------



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

Dear Ulman,

I couldn't read and run, I'm so so sorry you have had all of this IF crap alongside relationship issues. We were due to have EC in London beg of March, arrived in from Dublin the day before, had a MASSIVE row, got on a train and came home. Dreadful. Now we re getting back on track, leaving TX behind and getting on with life. 

I know many many women who got pregnant and had children well into their forties. I guess for you now, the decision would be whether to continue using DS? Or perhaps DS and DE?

But really before making those decisions, could you do with some time to heal? To get over the pain and hurt of your breakup? You never know what is around the corner, now it may feel like everything is just sh*t. In 6 months - 1 year your life could be so different. You just never know. This will all pass, you will be happy again someday

Sending you lots of      

R xxx


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Ulman - I too was given a very very low chance of getting pregnant naturally (when I was 39 years old), and I have since had 2 natural successful pregnancies - the last one at the age of 43 


I hope that I'm not giving you a false sense of hope, BUT miracles DO happen!


Best wishes with whatever you choose to do.


L-J x


----------

